# Looking for international supplier



## fortunaf3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello,

I am starting a new home-based brand in Brazil and i am having issues to find a quality supplier here.

Does anybody knows an wholesale which shipps internationaly? (It can be North,Central,South america)

thank you


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Gildan in Colombia seems to be your best option 

https://www.mygildan.com/store/co/inventory/distributorMap.jsp


----------



## hakunamatata1 (Jul 30, 2019)

JynxDezyns said:


> Gildan in Colombia seems to be your best option
> 
> https://www.mygildan.com/store/co/inventory/distributorMap.jsp


what are fob prices like?


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

No clue sorry, don't deal with them, but their brands are very common & well liked and I had a suspicion that they'd probably be available nearby.


----------



## jhuy76 (Jun 9, 2020)

I have been looking for a agent or supplier that has been provided me the stylish xxxtentacion revenge hoodies that can provide me on reasonable prices.And I think your site is the best choice.


----------

